# Upgrade HD in Tivo OTA



## barefoot dude (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi. I want to put a bigger HD in my Tivo OTA. I am totally confused at how to do this. What is the easiest way? I am not trying to save any settings, I just want to upgrade the standard HD to a 2 to 5 TB HD. 

Also, what brands and models are the most compatible and reliable.

Thank you all in advance for the help.


----------



## Photo_guy (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507695


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

barefoot dude said:


> Hi. I want to put a bigger HD in my Tivo OTA. I am totally confused at how to do this. What is the easiest way? I am not trying to save any settings, I just want to upgrade the standard HD to a 2 to 5 TB HD.
> 
> Also, what brands and models are the most compatible and reliable.
> 
> Thank you all in advance for the help.


What size drive are you contemplating upgrading to? As that will influence the recommendation.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

WD Green AV is the most recommended, EURS/EURX.
Also Red drives, EFRX and you can go as big as 6 TB, but for 4TB and up, Tivo software needs to be up to date.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> WD Green AV is the most recommended, EURS/EURX.
> Also Red drives, EFRX and you can go as big as 6 TB, but for 4TB and up, Tivo software needs to be up to date.


WD Green AV _*were*_ the most recommended, but recently manufactured WD20EURX drives seem to have a problem being seen by Windows (and therefore by WinMFS) and if you get the image on there some other way, the TiVo can't see it and stays on the first screen like there was no drive there.


----------



## spamymaps (Jan 7, 2016)

unitron said:


> WD Green AV _*were*_ the most recommended, but recently manufactured WD20EURX drives seem to have a problem being seen by Windows (and therefore by WinMFS) and if you get the image on there some other way, the TiVo can't see it and stays on the first screen like there was no drive there.


What is the recommendation for drives today?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

spamymaps said:


> What is the recommendation for drives today?


I wish I knew.

Maybe the WD Reds.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535837


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

I've had a WD40PURX purple drive in my Premiere 4 for about the past 5 months or so. The purples are designed to run in 24/7 surveillance/dvr applications, It runs like a champ!


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi,

Where in TiVO Central do I find how to perform an upgrade or a firmware upgrade? Or even to see if an upgrade is needed?

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

boulderskies said:


> Hi,
> Where in TiVO Central do I find how to perform an upgrade or a firmware upgrade? Or even to see if an upgrade is needed?


Updates happen automatically when available with the normal daily connection and then a restart is scheduled generally for 2am the next morning. So generally you don't need to do anything although if you read here that an update is rolling out you could force a connection and then manually reboot if you get a Pending Restart.

Scott


----------

